

Genes Responsible For Cancer-Fighting Substance In Opium Poppies Discovered - sparknlaunch
http://www.redorbit.com/news/science/1112546826/genes-responsible-for-cancer-fighting-substance-in-opium-poppies-discovered/

======
Turing_Machine
Terrible title. In addition to the article saying nothing about a "cure" (as
jinushaun pointed out), the substance in question was found a long time ago.
What was actually found were the genes responsible for producing it. The
"heroin plant" is what most people call an opium poppy. Heroin is a synthetic
drug made using morphine as one of the precursors -- opium poppies contain no
heroin per se. Cancer cure -> wrong. Found -> wrong. "Heroin plant" -> wrong.

------
gaius
Oops, probably shouldn't have been eradicating the poppy crop in Afghanistan,
then

Actual article: [http://www.reuters.com/article/2012/05/31/us-medicine-
poppie...](http://www.reuters.com/article/2012/05/31/us-medicine-poppies-
idUSBRE84U11N20120531)

~~~
ginko
The largest producer of opium poppy is actually Turkey.

------
jinushaun
Title of article says cancer fighting, not cancer cure. HN title should be
fixed.

------
nubela
Is this yet another cancer cure that will never see the light of the day?

